# كورس فى تعليم الصرف الصحى



## اسلام عمار (4 يوليو 2012)

كورس فى تعليم الصرف الصحى 100 100


----------



## agordat1977 (4 يوليو 2012)

*فين الكورس يا باشمهندس*


----------



## اسلام عمار (4 يوليو 2012)

انا بحوالى ارفع الكورس ومش عارف ممكن مساعدة


----------



## ahmed_sherif1981 (4 يوليو 2012)

لو هو فايل ارفعه على www.mediafire.com
منتظرينك يا هندسه


----------



## Eng.MaHmOuD . SH (4 يوليو 2012)

ننتظر الاسطورة من المهندس اسلام عمار
ونرجو السرعة فى المفاجئة


----------



## اسلام عمار (4 يوليو 2012)

هو عبارة عن كتاب 160 ورق ممعمول اسكان بس ممكمن المساعدة بالخطوات 
للسرعة


----------



## ahmed_sherif1981 (4 يوليو 2012)

خش على www.rapidshare.com ده سهل شويه و كليك على upload
واختار الكتاب و بعد ما يخلص خد اللينك و حطه هنا
منتظرين بفارغ الصبر


----------



## aati badri (5 يوليو 2012)

من هنا

http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?82009-كيف-ترفع-ملف-على-mediafire-(بالصور)

او من هنا
http://krwetatnt.net/vb/t122719/


----------



## Eng.MaHmOuD . SH (5 يوليو 2012)

****************


----------



## اسلام عمار (5 يوليو 2012)

الموضوع جارى العمل به *********


----------



## اسلام عمار (5 يوليو 2012)




----------



## aati badri (5 يوليو 2012)

اسلام عمار قال:


> الموضوع جارى العمل به ولا تتهموا الناس بالباطل



بالنسبة لي طالبت بحذف مداخلتي انا
بعد ان تكون انت استفدت منها وقمت بالرفع
لانها خارج الموضوع الذي انت بصدده
آسف لاني لم اكن مفهوم كما ينغي


----------



## اسلام عمار (5 يوليو 2012)




----------



## Eng.MaHmOuD . SH (5 يوليو 2012)

aati badri قال:


> بالنسبة لي طالبت بحذف مداخلتي انا
> بعد ان تكون انت استفدت منها وقمت بالرفع
> لانها خارج الموضوع الذي انت بصدده
> آسف لاني لم اكن مفهوم كما ينغي


عزرا اخى وشكرا لك فى نفس الوقت
انا من اطلب الادارة بحزف الموضوع لعدم مصداقيتة واتمنى ان تحقق الاسطورة من بقلوز خان ويرفع الملف الى المنتدى بكل سهولة
حتى تتحقق الاسطورة ونستفيد من الصحى الجديد كما يقول


----------



## ahmed_sherif1981 (6 يوليو 2012)

استمر يا بشمهندس والله شكل الكورس جامد من ال ثلاث ورقات اللى نزلتهم ارجوك استمر


----------



## agordat1977 (7 يوليو 2012)

أضم صوتي الى ahmed_sherif1981 استمر و بارك الله فيك


----------



## اسلام عمار (21 يوليو 2012)

صرف صحىدى اول الاجزاء وجارى تحميل الباقى 
صرف الصحى1-10.rar
صرف الصحى11-21.rar


----------



## اسلام عمار (21 يوليو 2012)

http://www.4shared.com/rar/sCxQ18v1/32-41.html
http://www.4shared.com/rar/KEU0hF4z/72-81.html


----------



## اسلام عمار (21 يوليو 2012)

انا اسف جدا على التاخير وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## mohamed mech (21 يوليو 2012)

اسلام عمار قال:


> انا اسف جدا على التاخير وكل عام وانتم بخير



بارك الله فيك يا هندسة
وعدت فأوفيت 
و زادك الله عزا 
و كل عام و انت الى الله اقرب
ان كنت ترفع الملفات بالترتيب فإن الصفحات من 22 الى 31 لم ترفع​


----------



## agordat1977 (21 يوليو 2012)

*كل عام و أنت بخير و رمضان كريم

أين الصفحات من 22 الى 31 و من 42 الى 71

و بارك الله فيك على الدورة الرائعة*


----------



## ahmed_sherif1981 (21 يوليو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا بس فى جزء ناقص من 21 الى 32


----------



## سلوان حسن كريم (22 يوليو 2012)

شكرا على مجهودك الرائع ويرجى تجهيزنا بالصفحات النقص الي ذكروها الاساتذة


----------



## thaeribrahem (22 يوليو 2012)

شكور يا استاذ و بانتظار التتمة


----------



## اسلام عمار (22 يوليو 2012)

http://www.4shared.com/rar/SNSK6HHg/52-61.html
http://www.4shared.com/rar/pD-FxvW9/62--71.html
الف شكرا لكل من شجعنى على الاستمرار وانتظروا المزيد وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## اسلام عمار (22 يوليو 2012)

http://www.4shared.com/rar/dwMe9nzh/82-160.html
ودة الجزء الاخير تم بحمد الله


----------



## agordat1977 (22 يوليو 2012)

*بارك الله فيك و جزاك الله خيرا ووفقك لما يحب و يرضى*


----------



## Eng.MaHmOuD . SH (23 يوليو 2012)

بارك الله فيك
وجارى رفع المشاركات المنددة بالحزف



وكسبت الجولة - وحءءت الاسطورة


----------



## Eng.MaHmOuD . SH (23 يوليو 2012)

ممتاز


----------



## ahmedr2222 (23 يوليو 2012)

اولا جزاك الله خيرا
ثانيا ارجو من حضرتك رفع الصفحات الناقصة 
وهي من 22 الى 31
ومن 42 الى 51
ومن 62 الى 71


----------



## سلوان حسن كريم (23 يوليو 2012)

يسلموااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## ozy (23 يوليو 2012)

ممكن حد يرفعلنا الملفات على المنتدي ؟؟​


----------



## wael nesim (24 يوليو 2012)

وانت بالف خير يا باشا ولا يهمك


----------



## حسام الدينن (24 يوليو 2012)

هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php/334077-%D9%83%D9%88%D8%B1%D8%B3-%D9%81%D9%89-%D8%AA%D8%B9%D9%84%D9%8A%D9%85-%D8%A7%D9%84%D8%B5%D8%B1%D9%81-%D8%A7%D9%84%D8%B5%D8%AD%D9%89/page3#ixzz21ZxDZvw5

​*بارك الله فيك و جزاك الله خيرا ووفقك لما يحب و يرضى*


----------



## brucelee (25 يوليو 2012)

ممكن الينكات على موقع تانى وشكرا


----------



## ايمن النادي (12 سبتمبر 2012)

ارجو رفع الصفحات الناقصة .. وجزاك الله كل خير على هذا المجهود


----------



## eslamabass (17 أكتوبر 2012)

السلام عليكم 

ده لينك واحد غلى الميديا فاير لكل الاجزاء بعد اذن صاحب الموضوع طبعا 


صرف الصحى.rar


----------



## ahmedbayomy (17 أكتوبر 2012)

الف شكر لكم جميعا


----------



## eslamabass (20 أكتوبر 2012)

أبو اياد الللى قال:


> موضوع نصب من الأخر



??????


----------



## ابن العميد (21 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا يا بشمهندس علي الابداع


----------



## nofal (21 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا .


----------



## رجل الصناعة (21 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## konan2007 (21 أكتوبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك و جعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## wael nesim (23 أكتوبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك يا بشمهندس


----------



## amr yousri (8 يوليو 2014)

شكرا مهندس اسلام
لكن يتبقى الصفحات من 22-31


----------



## saleh000000 (21 مارس 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا يا هندسة


----------



## مثنى الصايغ (28 مارس 2015)

جزاك الله خير ياهندسة ، مجهود مقدر بس الصفحات الناقصة لووووووووووووووووووو سمحت


----------

